# Inflatable Haunted House



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I just saw it last night. I think it is new for this season. I am not into politics much but why are we thanking dear mr. Busch what has he done now? Is it it about 2007 daylight savings?


----------



## bahwi (Aug 21, 2006)

Gwah? What's this about trick or treating being during the day? That's just wrong.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not really political either...but the new law had some dubious reasoning behind it:

"New Federal Law—Springing Forward in March, Back in November

The federal government announced a major change in Daylight Saving Time. In Aug. 2005, Congress passed a bill that included extending Daylight Saving Time by about a month. Beginning in 2007, DST will start the second Sunday of March and end on the first Sunday of November."


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Wasn't this thread titled Inflatable Haunted House? I agree its wrong but has anyone seent his house set up? Would it be something to add to our Haunts for thel ittle ones?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

We saw it at Sams Club on Sunday and I had also seen it last week. To be honest I think the little kids would like it. I immediately thought of my twin nephews who are almost 3. 

As Mr Maiden & I were standing there looking at it a lady about in her 60's and her husband were also checkin it out. Then she took a walk through it so I looked at the Mr and said "see that? and you think I'm the only one". Course then we both had to get inside and have a look, its got strobes and other lights and also sound. I thought it was pretty "neat", wish they had something like this when I was a kid thats for sure.

One thing I noticed. At the Sams club in the city they had a tall metal "support" in the center but at the store we were at Sunday there was nothing used. I think it does have a tendancy to "sag" a bit in the center. But that is just my own impression.

Still, Id love to buy it for my nephews if I could afford it.

ironmaiden


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think there was a support for the one at my Sam's. Sorry for the side rant about DST...but ever since the change, I've been thinking about ways to make a more 'daylight friendly' TOT experience.

Last year, I had a lot of moving shadow effects, a FCG, Big Scream TV, Ghost projectors, LOTS of lighted pumpkins and flame lights. Now, sadly many of these effects will be totally wasted for the first hour of TOTing.

TOTing will be on the 31st this year, with DST on the 29th and so 2006 will be the last 'dark' Halloween.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I liked the inflatable haunted house, too. It wouldn't work in our yard....but I think that little kids would absolutely love it. I was very impressed with it. It even had "spooky eyes" blinking on the walls on the inside.


----------



## Red Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

I went looking for this online and came across this link - guy shot some video of it....it's really cute. I'll be checking out my local Sam's for one....

http://meisterplanet.com/journal/category/family


----------



## GrimReapersWife (Sep 5, 2006)

The haunted house is AWESOME for the littler ones. We have a 3-1/2 yr old, my husband is the Halloween junkie. Our little guy was completely mesmorized by it. He ended up entertaining everyone at Sam's Club the other day, so that sold ME on it. It's set up in our driveway....a little big for MY liking, but I can deal with it for 2 months. It seemed fairly easy to set up. One caution....there are alot of tie-downs (or whatever they are called), so be careful where you set it up. Last thing I would want is people tripping over them.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah I saw one in Sams when I went with my mom the other day! LOL. I was so excited I played in it. ROFL.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A couple of years ago on line I saw an inflatable Gothic cathedral from France.
It is huge and very, very tall!
It has some inflatable furnishings inside of it , I guess people mostly rent it out to have weddings inside of it!
I bet it was a little more than $199.oo............


----------



## boz (Sep 22, 2006)

I got one and love it......we are adding it to my backyard maze that goes in my garage


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

House update.....its working great.....no need for a metal pole in the center......it stands tall.......yeah tie downs are a pain but I have flood lights on them.......fog it last night and it looks really creepy now....it looks like burning house....YIKES !!! .....very cool looking.......we are please with it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Good to know! I'm glald it looks as good in 'real life' as it does in the store. 

boo


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

boo who? said:


> Good to know! I'm glald it looks as good in 'real life' as it does in the store.
> 
> boo


Here some updated airblown house pics on my webpage.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------

